# Which breed would you recommend?



## ennogs (Jan 17, 2020)

I wish to get a kitten but don't know what breed to get.

A friend's two cats have won me over. I want a cat of my own but need help deciding on the right breed. My friends two cats are not related and naturally have very different personalites. There is also an 9 year age difference between them. They are both female. I don't know what breed they are. 

The older cat loves being alone upstairs in one of the bedrooms. She doesn't really like being in the company of others. What I mean by this is if my friend invites a few of her friends over to her house if the older cat is not already upstairs you can be guaranteed she will run upstairs and stay there. She will only come down at feeding time and go straight back upstairs after feeding. She does sometimes seek a bit of attention from her owner and sit in her lap but is not that often really. She would never go and sit in a strangers lap.

The younger cat is very boisterous and loves being in the company of others. She will often follow you if you move from one room to another. To me it kind of feels like she is thinking "Where are you going?, What are you up to?, I am coming along to see." She is very inquisitive. She loves playing with cat toys. Although she is not a lap cat she does seek attention from my friend and sit on her lap a lot more than the older cat.

What I am I looking for?

I want a kitten more like my friends younger cat. Inquisituve and boisterous (I realise that may be a difficult ask). Enjoys being around people when I invite my family or friends over. Likes being a lap cat. Loves getting attention from me. Is ok with being an indoor only cat. Not a deal breaker but if I can I would like a breed of cat that has minimal or no hair shedding.

I have been reading up on what breed to get but there is so much conflicting advice. So far I have been I thinking about a ragdoll. Based on what I am looking for what breed of cat would you recommend for me?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You can read generalizations, but your actual cat won't have gotten the message. There is NO guarantee about behavior in any breed. And you have to be prepared for that. Prepared to love your kitten no matter what. And their personalities change, too. My cats have gone through stages where they're lap cats, then they're not. And then they are. My Mocha doesn't like being picked up or having her legs or feet touched. She will never be a lap cat, but I accepted that and after 12 years, I can't imagine life without her. That said, Ragdolls are supposed to be lovebugs and relax like a ragdoll in your arms when you pick them up. Lovely cats, all around. 

If you want a cat with a more established, predictable personality, I would advise getting a cat that is 1-3 years old. And kittens are not easy. I got the twins as kittens and they go through bratty stages, just like kids. Chewing, biting, scratching, etc. I had to take my curtains down. Also, they used to be terrified of people. They would hide even if they just heard someone talking in the cul-de-crap I lived in. After a few years of having more and more company, they would come right out and greet people. 

Good luck with whatever decision you make. I would suggest, if you can afford it, getting two kittens so they have a buddy to help them expend some of that endless kitten energy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

_Devon Rex_ come very close to what you're looking for. Some can be very mischievous and do things you may not want such as jumping on my kitchen counter or island--"Zuba" at 15+yrs. only jumps up when I'm not in the room, but jumps down when he hears me coming, "Fitty" 4 yrs. will jump up even if I'm there and try to "help". They are intensely curious cats and always interested in whatever I'm or hubby is doing. They are good "retrievers" of toys such as mousies and other things, tho Zuba now has mostly given up that since Fittty is so enthusiastic about it. and they love to play with a wand toy. Both of them are lap sitters and as I type this they are either both in my lap or one sits behind me.! They are voracious eaters and certainly live up to their description as "food hounds". They are very sensitive, companionable cats to one's moods or physical state. The bonus is that they are virtually non-sheddding. I can wear black pants or a skirt and have them lounge in my lap and no hair when they leave! There are some other breeds that are very sweet and companionable as well---- _Burmese, Cornish Rex_--more active than the Devons, the _Exotic_ (virtually a short-haired Persian). Here's a link: CFA Cat Breeds
Suggestion of an older cat is a good one.....sometimes breeders will have a "retired" breeder. Visit a breeder, but above all else l_et the cat or kitten choose you,_ whether it's a purebred or not, and you will have a closer bond with it. Good luck in your search, let us know what you find.


----------



## ennogs (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks for all your advice


----------

